# Turkey Chokes and Loads



## kernal83

Bought an 870 supermag last year. Was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on a good choke tube/shot combination. Want to shoot 3.5's, and dont want to be spending $3 per shot, but would love to hear what combinations you guys shoot.


----------



## bigcat46

I shoot an 870 Wingmaster 3".
I use the full choke that came with the gun (that you can shoot steel shot through)
And Heavi-Shot #5's.

And am comfortable out to 40 yards with it.

I believe I have killed 5 Birds with this combination. 
And I have never missed a Bird with a gun. (yet, kow)

Heavi-shot is the most lethal ammo I have seen on turkeys.


----------



## M.Magis

I shoot the same gun and shoot 3.5" Win Supreme HV (2oz. loads, not 2.25 oz.) I just have a cheap Undertaker choke, but it works fine for me. It's very effective at 40 yards, and quite a bit further to be honest. However, it's *brutal* on the body when target shooting. I can't justify spending so much on Hevi Shot when what I have works so well.


----------



## flypilot33

M.Magis said:


> I can't justify spending so much on Hevi Shot when what I have works so well.


If it isn't broke don't fix it. I shoot a 1100 sps with a cabelas xful choke for hevi shot and 3.5 inch hevi shot in 5's. It can hold a group way out, but the only problem with that is when they are in close you have to be dead on as it is like shooting a rifle almost.


----------



## riverKing

i have a single shot 20ga that i typically use for upland and rabbit, i've never tried turkey anyone have any suggestions for a choke or 20ga turkey loads


----------



## Radio Reno

All guns are different and pattern different loads differently. Some shoot 5's better than 6's and so on. I would suggest starting with a factory full choke and copper coated 6 shot of a few various brands. Good rule of thumb is 30 plus pellets in the target zone (use a store bought turkey target) of the head and neck at 30 yards. I shoot a BPS with factor full and federal copper 6. It's a 3" 2 oz load.


----------



## griffon

You spent the money for a top of the line gun. Don't cheap out on your accessories (just my opinion). Get ahold of a Rhino Choke and Run Hevi Shot through it. Oh yeah, go buy a cookbook full of good recipes because this combination is going to put turkeys in your freezer.


----------



## M.Magis

> Don't cheap out on your accessories


 I can kill a turkey stone dead at 50 yards every single time. Explain to me why I would spend that kind of money to do something I can already do?


----------



## bigcat46

If you are killing turkeys at 50 yards every time, practice your calling more.


----------



## M.Magis

I think your missing my point.  I have a lot of weak points, but calling usually isn't one of them.


----------



## griffon

Unless you are using a Hevi Shot type material, I would dispute that claim. That said, if you spend the money for top notch equipment then it has always been my belief that you should accessorize properly. Otherwise, buy a Mossberg 500, and do what you wish... Either combination can be deadly and there is no wrong answer. Personally, I like what Hammerheads do to them at 20 yds. Shoot straight


----------



## bigcat46

Sorry, I just couldn't resist, I'm really not attacking your calling abilities. That's just what I normally say to someone who likes to brag about their long shots on birds.


----------



## flypilot33

griffon said:


> Otherwise, buy a Mossberg 500, and do what you wish...



I have a mossberg 500 with a cheap turkey choke, I don't hunt it anymore, because I prefer my 1187, but not because it doesn't shoot as well. It shoots a pattern about the same as the 1187 with hevi shot and an expensive hevi shot choke.


----------



## griffon

FlyPilot, You need to actually read what people write before you take offense... I never criticized anyone's equipment. In fact, I even praised the performance of less expensive guns. The guy in the first post asked for opinions, I gave him mine, no malice just personal opinion. FYI, for the last 10 years, I have shot 5-10 birds every year in the Eastern US. Before that, I guided for a lodge in Upstate NY for 5 years. I have shot or seen birds shot with every conceivable weapon/load that is legal, so my opinion is qualified. Have a nice day...


----------



## kernal83

Well guys...I still have yet to buy a choke and shoot my gun. I am still in college and have been very busy. I have a question though? I bought an 870 supermag with realtree camo for 270 after rebate. How can I justify spending $100 on a rhino choke tube then another $50? on hevishot...I'm at half the price of my gun. I'll have to wait until after school to shoot that combo, lol. 

Magis. I have a friend that shoots the same combo as you and right now I am leaning towards that route, but am still very open to opinions. Going to have to make a decision real soon!!!


----------



## griffon

$270? That is a great deal. You did well. I think you are mistaken about hevi though, you can get it for under $25 a box in many places(FYI, hevi waterfowl is the same exact load as hevi turkey and many places will have it clearanced). Never rule out copper 5's or 6's. They have certainly killed more than their share of birds and if the price of Hevi continues to skyrocket many will go back to the buffered copper loads (One tip, light a candle when you buy a box of copper/buffered and place a drop or two on the center of the crimp. This will keep any buffering from falling out and loosening the load inside) As for chokes, there are a lot of good ones out there (Kicks, Comp'n Choke, Undertaker, to name a few) Good Luck and shoot'em in the face.


----------



## flypilot33

griffon said:


> FlyPilot, You need to actually read what people write before you take offense... I never criticized anyone's equipment. ...


I didn't take offense, sorry if it came off that way, I was just stating a fact about my 500.


----------

